# Alice in Wonderland



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

This is the theme song for the new Alice in Wonderland movie. A lot of the lyrics parallel Dp.

Alice in Wonderland

Trippin out
Spinning around
I'm underground
I fell down
Yeah I fell down

I'm freaking out, where am I now?
Upside down and I can't stop it now
Can't stop me now, oh oh

I, I'll get by
I, I'll survive
When the world's crashing down
When I fall and hit the ground
I will turn myself around
Don't you try to stop me
I, I won't cry

I found myself in Wonderland
Get back on my feet, on the ground
Is this real?
Is this pretend?
I'll take a stand until the end

I, I'll get by
I, I'll survive
When the world's crashing down
When I fall and hit the ground
I will turn myself around
Don't you try to stop me
I, I won't cry


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

But... but... its... Avril Lavigne.









... Avril in the soundtrack to a Tim Burton movie? OH THE HUMANITY.


----------



## Homers_child (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry, but I totally hate that Avril song. Doesn't feel like Alice in Wonderland to me. Ick.

But, related to the topic, I have related to Alice very much in terms of my mental illness and dissociation. I often use the symbology and terminology of the story a lot. I'm looking forward to the new movie, hopefully it will do the story justice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Homers_child said:


> Sorry, but I totally hate that Avril song. Doesn't feel like Alice in Wonderland to me. Ick.
> 
> But, related to the topic, I have related to Alice very much in terms of my mental illness and dissociation. I often use the symbology and terminology of the story a lot. I'm looking forward to the new movie, hopefully it will do the story justice.


How could it go wrong with Johnny Depp?


----------

